# What models are sporty daysailers



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

OK, so I'm new to the forum. Tomorrow is my 50th birthday and at this point in my life I have decided to live a little and buy a new-to-me boat. 

I've just started researching sporty daysailers. My past experience is in small cats and lasers. 

I'd like something of a fast daysailer in the say 21-24 foot range so their can be the occasional ****tail cruise. I appreciate all input on makers and models. The boat will ofcourse need to perform in our shallow Florida waters. And, the budget would be in the $50-60K range. Trailering is not important.

One last thing. The ability to handle solo would be good because I do not expect the little lady to be much of a crew. Ideas on solo set up are also appreciated.

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Shark 24*

I'll ship you a Shark 24 for that price and bear the cost of shipping myself.


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Different Idea*

Bigger than your desired length range, but a Alerion 28 is a nice, quick, sporty boat than can race, daysail, and ****tail cruise. A good used one is $50 to 60K.

DrB


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

Agree with DrB. The Alerion is a great day sailer that would meet your needs to get ****ed and sail fast and fun!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Check this out...*

2004 Menger Catboat Boat For Sale

But for fast how about a J22, 24, or 92


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Cal 21 or 21. San Juan 21. any of 'em leaves you with over $45K to play with. (g)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A soling, sonar or Etchells..


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Soling*

SD a soling is just under 27 feet which is longer than the poster asked for.
Sonar fits the bill but no cabin for storing beverages. I believe the Etchells is 30 and a half feet. The poster asked for boats 21-24 feet perhaps it would help if you read and understood the post before replying.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Rxbot-

The selection of "fast daysailers" in the 21-24' is pretty weak. If he doesn't have the need for trailerability, and wants decent performance, the three boats I recommended are all excellent daysailers, with the ability to be used for the occasional cocktail cruise. All three of these models are raced as one-designs, and are probably considered fairly sporty as such. 

The soling and the sonar often are rigged with self-tacking jibs, which would make single-handing the boat much simpler, per the OPs request, and retrofitting an Etchells with such a setup would be rather simple. 

BTW, BTW Nowhere in his OP does he ask for a boat with a cabin. Also, I don't see you making any recommendations.... so kindly STFU.  

The Cal 21 would be another good suggestion, but had already been made. 

While Compac and a few other companies make a fair number of boats in that size range, I seriously doubt anyone would consider most of them "sporty" daysailers... most are either family daysailers with an emphasis on capacity rather than speed, or pocket cruisers, with an emphasis on versatility and amenities rather than speed.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

This won't win any cups at the races, but it'll fill your time and your garage:
SPRAY 22, boat plans, boat building, boatbuilding, steel boat kits, boat kits


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Another choice would be to try and find a DiDi MiniTransat.... It would be very fast and is 21' or so long.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

21 - 24 foot range is a bit small for the occasional cocktail party.

J-24.
Sporty daysailer/racer is her middle name.
I agree with Chef.

But like I said, I think the OP has to rethink his requirements if he wants to do some entertaining on board.


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

Colgate 26 or Melges 24


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*My Response - Part II*

My "Ideal" sporty daysailer that can double as a "C-o-c-ktail" cruiser is the following:


Largish C-o-c-k-pit for ease of moving around and accommodating guests
Easy, yet fun to sail
Some sort of below deck in case weather comes up or unexpected overnight
Some type of head/porta pot with a little privacy
Motor
Decent speed

A lot of the boats in the 21 to 24' range don't have all of these features. Solings, Sonars, and Etchells don't have a "below" deck area, a porta pot/head, or motor. A Catalina 22 could be a okay daysailer, but I wouldn't consider it sporty. J-boats (22, 24) are more designed for racing than "c-o-c-k-tail" daysailers but could work if they had a porta-pot.

Does the OP want a true sport/performance oriented day sailor (no frills) or comfy daysailer that has some creature comforts? I like the Aelerion 28 because it has all off the requirements that I would look for in a sporty daysailer, albeit outside of the OP's size range. But if one is interested in that boat, others in that size range could also be had.

DrB


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

How about a Harbor 25?

Harbor 25


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

J27

Large cockpit
"some sort of space below" (not a lot but will sleep 4)
Easy to sail (if you already know how to sail
portapotti / head (if you are a contortionist)

downside.
Boom very low
lots of sail area so some sailing knowledge necessary


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I think the Harbor 25 pretty much fits the bill of everything you're asking for.
I like the Etchells in a daysailor configuration A LOT.


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Sailingdog*

I was the first responder and my choice was a Shark 24 which is a fast one design daysailer with a cabin so you could have an icebox and head to accomadate c-o-c-k-tailing. By the way my post was a joke as you can easily buy one with a trailer for under $10,000. As I said read and understand the posts before replying.


----------



## alecs123 (Jul 25, 2007)

I would recomend a Merit 25, larger cockpit than a J24, coamings and some accomodation for 4 adults... some were raced. I have mine with porta-potti but don't have a courtain for privacy yet.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

eMKay said:


> How about a Harbor 25?
> 
> Harbor 25


Nice suggestion.
Now find one for the guy and I'm sure he will love it.
Don't seem to be many used ones out there. He might have to go new which is not very far out of his budget.


----------

